

Webhosting Talk Hacked - All Data Deleted Save for Oct 08 Offline Backup - sidsavara
http://blog.raamdev.com/2009/03/26/the-importance-of-offline-backups

======
zaidf
This is insane:( I think WHT is the oldest community I've been a member of.
Joined when I was 11, makes it 10 years!

This would make for a great case study though. It sounds like it has to be an
inside job considering the hacker was so totally aware of all the backup
infrastructure. WHT doesn't have tonnes of employees so it shouldn't be too
hard to figure out if it was from the inside.

